# Window rollers



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm looking for a replacement roller for the front window of my '69 GTO. IT's the back roller, the one on the little post that attaches to the glass via the little metal discs. Ames is on back order for the roller and only has the complete assembly for 3x the price. If anyone knows where to find them or has an extra they'd part with, I'd appreciate it. Thanks!

Eric


----------



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

Nobody, eh? Lol.


----------

